# Synchroniser Hotmail avec Mail ou Outlook avec les dossiers



## florianbouvier (15 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

Je suis récemment passé sous mac et rencontre une difficulté avec mes mails.

J'ai fait des recherches pendant plusieurs heures et je n'ai pas toujours pas trouvé de solutions à mon problème même si il semble que je ne soit pas le seul à l'avoir.

C'est assez simple, mon adresse mail est sous hotmail et j'ai 2 logiciels sur mon mac ( MAIL et OUTLOOK 2011) .
Je reçois bien mes mails ... mais impossible d'avoir mes dossiers d'archive.

D'après mes lectures c'est parce que hotmail n'est pas IMAP.

Mais est ce que les choses ont évolués depuis le temps?

Est-il possible d'avoir ses mails hotmail avec ses dossiers dans MAIL ou dans OUTLOOK ( avec synchronisation) ?

Si oui comment faire?

Merci de votre aide précieuse.


----------



## Aliboron (15 Avril 2013)

florianbouvier a dit:


> D'après mes lectures c'est parce que hotmail n'est pas IMAP.


En effet.



florianbouvier a dit:


> Mais est ce que les choses ont évolués depuis le temps ?


Pas vraiment (une petite recherche sur le forum devrait te mettre ça en évidence).



florianbouvier a dit:


> Est-il possible d'avoir ses mails hotmail avec ses dossiers dans Mail ou dans Outlook (avec synchronisation) ?


Pas tant que ça ne pourra être relevé qu'en POP. Mais si tu remets tes messages archivés dans la boîte de réception, tu peux peut-être les récupérer. Sinon, en passant par un service "collecteur" genre Gmail, tu dois pouvoir les rapatrier...


----------



## pascalformac (16 Avril 2013)

tonnes de sujets là dessus ( mini liste en bas, plus  tous les autres)

tant que microdoux n'offre pas l'imap ( annoncé comme prévu  bientot... depuis des années)

et on est en 2013 , faudrait que microdoux réalise que le monde est nomade et l'imap fort pratique....
ceci dit ca devrait pas tarder

la seule solution ( et qui marche) est de faire gerer le compte hotmail  par un autre service qui lui offre l'imap
gmail le fait

Par contre il faut garder à l'esprit que  Mail fetcher c'est un service secondaire , gmail fait le facteur pour comptes externes mais avec tournées releves variables  ( ca dépend de la fréquence d'utilisation  , c'est pas idiot comme idée, un compte secondaire sur lequel arrive peu de courrier est controlé moins souvent qu'un compte très utilisé)
donc  coté comptes externes ce sera pas des synchros gmail  reflet exact en temps réel de ce qui entre sur le compte externe


----------



## Ke21 (1 Juin 2013)

Je me suis rendu compte que l'iPad & l'iPhone, sous iOS 6 permettent la synchronisation avec les dossiers Hotmail. Seulement les paramètres ne sont pas accessibles, donc impossible de les appliquer à Mail.
Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée ?


----------



## zazaazaz (21 Janvier 2014)

Mail sur Mac OS détermine automatiquement le serveur auquel se connecter lorsqu'on essaye de configurer une boîte mail Gmail, Yahoo! Mail ou Hotmail.
Dans le cas de Hotmail, le serveur est en POP et ne permet pas la synchronisation des dossiers qui auraient pu être créés notamment directement depuis le webmail.

Or, j'ai trouvé ça : 
Surprise : Outlook.com / Hotmail a désormais un serveur IMAP ! [arobase.org] -
http://blogs.office.com/b/microsoft-outlook/archive/2013/09/12/outlook-com-now-with-imap.aspx

*IMAP
Serveur : imap-mail.outlook.com
Port du serveur : 993 (SSL)

SMTP
Serveur : smtp-mail.outlook.com
Port du serveur: 587 (TLS)*

Pour choisir ces serveurs, en particulier le IMAP au lieu du POP automatique choisi par Mail, mettre lors de la configuration du compte une adresse incomplète du genre nom@liv et Mail proposera de paramétrer manuellement les serveurs (puisqu'il ne reconnaîtra pas une adresse Hotmail). Saisir correctement ici l'adresse mail complète dans le champ Identifiant puis les serveurs.

Et voilà ! Tous mes dossiers de mon compte @live.fr sont maintenant synchronisés !


----------



## pascalformac (21 Janvier 2014)

zazaazaz a dit:


> Pour choisir ces serveurs, en particulier le IMAP au lieu du POP automatique choisi par Mail, mettre lors de la configuration du compte une adresse incomplète


sans faire cette manip 

il y a une option (mal documentée)
qui permet de directement chosir POP ou IMAP à configuration Mail
Je le sais car je l'ai postée
(touche OPTION)
là
http://forums.macg.co/12652353-post8.html


----------



## Windy44 (26 Mars 2014)

*IMAP
Serveur : imap-mail.outlook.com
Port du serveur : 993 (SSL)

SMTP
Serveur : smtp-mail.outlook.com
Port du serveur: 587 (TLS)*

Pour choisir ces serveurs, en particulier le IMAP au lieu du POP automatique choisi par Mail, mettre lors de la configuration du compte une adresse incomplète du genre nom@liv et Mail proposera de paramétrer manuellement les serveurs (puisqu'il ne reconnaîtra pas une adresse Hotmail). Saisir correctement ici l'adresse mail complète dans le champ Identifiant puis les serveurs.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h10 ----------

J'ai chercher des heures comment synchroniser hotmail et mac avant de tomber sur votre forum. J'ai supprimer mon compte pour le recréer comme préconisé par ZAZAAZAZ. 
Une fois validé j'ai du retourner dans "Mail" puis "Modifier" pour retaper mon adresse mail et là miracle ça fonctionne.

Merci beaucoup pour l'info!


----------

